# Buying used humidors?



## aodfan (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello,


I am wondering if it is a good idea to buy a used humidor or just buy new? I am kind of weary of buying a used on ebay and what I should look for. This being a new adventure, I don't really want to splurge a lot, if you know what I mean.


Thanks


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a used humi that I had not personally inspected unless one of a few friends, whose opinion I respect, were able to vouch for it. I will say that ebay has gotten so ridiculously one-sided in the way they defend buyers that you probably would have no issue getting your money back if you were burned in a deal. I traded for a humi here on Puff last year, but it came from a very tenured member with great feedback.


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

There are other storage options until you decide you want to spend money on a quality humidor. Do some research on here about tupperdors I keep meaning to put one together but luckily my brother lives across the street and he got a humi for fathers day, so I've been storing my sticks there. And using the money to buy more cigars rather than the tupperdor


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm with Tobias on this one. I would not buy a humi unless I could inspect the seal on it. You can always use CheapHumidors.com, as a Puff member you are entitled to a discount of the list price and their customer service is excellent in the event you have any issues.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Don't do it... if you want a good deal on a cheap humi try Cheap Humidors - Cigars and Accessories at Discounts thy are active here on puff as @CheapHumidors and their customer service is second to none. they also have pretty good deals and I believe they have a puff discount.

I wont knock starting cheap, I have 3 quality importers humidors that work great. I will say always buy bigger than you think you will need. However if I had it to do over again... I would go strait to a wineador.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

aodfan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wondering if it is a good idea to buy a used humidor or just buy new? I am kind of weary of buying a used on ebay and what I should look for. This being a new adventure, I don't really want to splurge a lot, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Thanks


Absolutely seriously, if you're just starting and wanna figure out what you wanna do and where you wanna splurge, but still get to do all the normal fun stuff- make a tupperdor. It's the easiest, cheapest method but it still requires the basics, you should get and calibrate the hygrometer, then get media, check it incessantly, micromanage it all as a beginner, and it'll be easier to do so. Too many people start off, buying humis and then upgrade and are "stuck" with a bunch of extras or ones too small. Now it can always be converted to a drybox, or smoke from storage, or an infused humi, but I still recommend tupperware. I wish I had taken that route, now I have 3 humis, 2 coolers, and really just want a wineador. Had I just started with tupperware, I'd have the money to get the wineador, you know?

So yeah, I think it's a great way to dive in hobby-wise but still only dip your toes in financially. You could also spend any extra cash you save on buying more new cigars to try!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Id buy used but only from a trusted source.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

used is fine if you are buying local and can check it over.. playing the lottery on eBay is just asking for trouble.


----------



## aodfan (Jul 8, 2014)

Reading over all of the suggestions, I think I am going to start off with a Tupperdor. It seems the cheapest route. Thanks all!


----------

